# Decathlon (bog standard) tyres-are they any good 'puncturewise?



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2012)

I have just ordered a RockRider 8.1 from Decathlon..........it's their top of the range hard tail (still only £499.00) but the tyres are their own £9.99 ones. No make/model shown other tjam their own brand.
I've not had a punture for many years (not done much riding either) and keeping puncture free is a priority for me. If it happens-it happens but I don't want to invite it.
Does anyone have experience good or bad?
Thanks
Not sure if this is the correct section so will also post it in the general one.


----------



## lb81 (23 Jan 2012)

Will probably do the job, as you say if it happens - it happens. My semi slicks have kevlar side walls and are supposedly 'anti puncture' - we shall see, but then I have ridden loads of fairly cheap tyres in the past and never had much of an issue... depends if you want to fork out another 30 - 40 odd quid on top for some new rubber... probably not worth it IMO until you have given the stock rubber a try...


----------



## Kestevan (24 Jan 2012)

The Decathlon tyres are crap (bikes are otherwise superb). They're very hard plasticy compound with no grip or protection. A small puncture can quickly turn into a large split - not something you want in the middle of no-where (experience speaking here).

Ditch them ASAP and get some decent tyres suitable for the type of riding you want to do. This doesnt have to cost a fortune....

Continental Vertical or Gravity are excellent all round off-road tyres at 10 to 15 quid each, City Jets are good road tyres at a similar price, and if you want a bit of everything tyre consider Schwalbe Land Cruisers.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2012)

Decathlon sell quite decent Michelin folding MTB tyres for not very much - worthwhile upgrade for mucky stuff.


----------

